# Can we Say Awww?



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Cookie

Yes we sure can  ....... aaaawwwwwww  I am overcome with awe.  What a sweet sweet picture.


----------



## drifter

Aaawwww, what cute shoes.


----------



## AprilT

Awwwwwwwwwww and Awwwwwwwwwwww.  So cuddly cute.


----------



## jujube

Another awwwwww.


----------



## SifuPhil

Awwwwww ... little Egbert's experiments in reanimation had only just begun ...


----------



## Raven

Awwwwwwwwwwwww.  Adorable baby and kitty.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Another........awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! Now, this is cute!!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## chic

They look so happy. Lovely child, and gorgeous tabby. The babe and dog are beyond sweet too. So here's a big AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## RadishRose

both pics awwwwwwe-some


----------



## Geezerette

Double awwwww!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Cookie

This is beyond awwww......... looks gallery quality....  what about those booties?


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Temperance

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww SeaBreeze, they are all adorable.  What is sweeter than children and animals?  Thanks


----------



## ndynt

Room for another awwwww.  Want to hug them both...


----------



## Catraoine

One of my very precious granddaughters Willow Rose.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Awww, so sweet and such a pretty name too!


----------



## Catraoine

Yes, I love her name Seabreeze, she certainly grabbed a piece of my heart the day she came into the world.

 This was taken  at Melbourne Zoo !


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sweet, I'd like to hold a baby Koala bear.


----------



## Catraoine

They are not as cute and cuddly as you might think, they are incredibly heavy and have very sharp claws which they don't mind using, and I am not being pedantic but they are just called Koala's, they are no relative to the bear


----------



## Catraoine




----------



## ndynt

So precious...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AprilT

I'm squealing joy like pig, these pics are so cute.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AZ Jim

Now I know some will say I am psychologically misaligned but I have always liked animals better than people.  I have never had an animal stab me in the back (figuratively) like people do.  Who but an animal can be called to a cruel person and will come knowing they may be beaten.  Animal cruelty laws are far too lenient.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Warrigal

SeaBreeze said:


> Sweet, I'd like to hold a baby Koala bear.



For you SeaBreeze. Raymond, the baby koala

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-mug-feed-tiny-bottle-abandoned-roadside.html


----------



## SeaBreeze

Cute Warri!


----------



## Kathy G in MI

Awww!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Jingles

I hope it's ok to put a video here. 
If not, sorry. But this a big awwww!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Awww, thanks Jingles, very sweet!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Harvatt

*Awww,,,,*

Yes SeaBreeze I for one will let you say AWWW to that one , it is a super photo ,

the photo in the window is brilliant too.     Thank you as well for welcoming me back,

There are not too many Forums which one can soon get anything but bored with , I 

am looking forward to finding my way round the site again ,  I was not on it long

last time and in all honesty you are all lovely people . I received a reply this time from

HollyDolly so quickly after I had sent my message I could not believe it . I have changed

my Avatar as well ,  have brought it up to date the original one was taken in the days

when I was at work before I retired .   Hopefully I will talk to you again soon .

Warmest regards and best wishes ,      Terry .


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher

I don't like raccoons, but that is so darned cute!!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher

Ooh adorable!


----------



## muffin

View attachment 18073


----------



## applecruncher

Can't see your pic, muffin.


----------



## muffin

Wooops seeing double...sorry


----------



## applecruncher

okay, ......so cute!


----------



## muffin

Thanks applecruncher, I finally got it on there after a hassle


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher

How adorable.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lara

awwww...


----------



## 3horsefarm




----------



## Meanderer

Cute horse!  When seeking advise, be sure to go to the right end!


----------



## Cookie

That is the sweetest pony.... looking right at us and smiling.


----------



## 3horsefarm

Thanks Arabian filly just a few hours old named Easter Khandy.


----------



## Lara

She's the most beautiful color…sable is it? Will she be that color when she's grown? 
What I would give for those eyelashes! But not the chin hairs  It's so sweet that she's smiling.


----------



## 3horsefarm

She's the same color as the horse in my avatar. Baby coats can be pretty deceiving the first few days. They actually have a bit of camoflage at first. She has a sister, Kharmel Khandy, that is a rich chocolate color.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sweet pony and name. :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lara

...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

Double Awww !!!


----------



## Debby

Now is that a happy cat or what?  How cute those two are SeaBreeze.  Thanks for sharing.  We all need a 'smile a day'.  I think it's as good as an apple in this all too serious world


----------



## Shalimar

How adorable SB.


----------



## Rocky

AZ Jim said:


> Now I know some will say I am psychologically misaligned but I have always liked animals better than people.  I have never had an animal stab me in the back (figuratively) like people do.  Who but an animal can be called to a cruel person and will come knowing they may be beaten.  Animal cruelty laws are far too lenient.


_
Sad, but true.  I agree, Jim._


----------



## SeaBreeze

Baby penguin.


----------



## Shalimar

So cute SB !


----------



## Butterfly

Rocky said:


> _
> Sad, but true.  I agree, Jim._



Me, too


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

I am about to melt from cuteness overload! How sweet, thanks, Sea!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Shalimar

So sweet.


----------



## RadishRose

I want to squeeze them both!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Moose babies...saw a few of these over the years while out camping, just a bit older and thankfully, no collars.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher

aawww, what a perfect little lamb. 

SB, what do you mean re: collar on moose?


----------



## SeaBreeze

It looks like those too moose babies are in captivity and are wearing similar collars, I just prefer wildlife to stay in the wild if possible.


----------



## applecruncher

Oh, I see.  I thought maybe they were being tracked for a research study or something.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher

^^ Cute, but when s/he is a teen the parents will be in trouble for that. :laugh:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Jackie22

Beautiful!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pookie

Yep! Awwwwww!


----------



## fureverywhere

I realize I should have had a working farm...but not any creatures sold for meat. Even the poor chickens...okay how about an animal refuge instead? All the creatures no one wants that can't be sent to the wild yep...that would be me. Falcons, camels, the big cats, bully breed dogs, bears heck no...but save for sharks and bears...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Deer "photobombs" infant in photo shoot.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Zonkey


----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## nan

I'm going to say awwww anyway, all the photo's are beautiful.


----------



## nitelite

awwwwwww..... all so very cute, they tickle my heart


----------



## SeaBreeze

Mama otter holds and grooms her sweet new baby, click here to see the super short but cute video.  http://blogs.discovery.com/bites-animal-planet/too-cute-tuesday/


----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## SeaBreeze

Very sweet Fur!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

oh, so precious! Thanks, SB.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Guitarist




----------



## Pinky

I used to have a print similar to this.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AprilT

On smile factor overload.  So many great contributions. Babies,  puppies, kitties and goats (kids), oh my!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Wren

View attachment 29206


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Goldfynche

View attachment 29399


----------



## SeaBreeze

Cute little traveler there!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Jingles




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## BlunderWoman

I love these


----------



## fureverywhere

Yes I am loving this...





Wooks like my baby boy and grandson.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sweet Fur!


----------



## Dudewho

Very cute, it's kind of hard to tell who's protecting who.


----------



## Wren




----------



## bluebreezes

Can't help but smile - these are wonderful!


----------



## Ina

My New Great-granddaughter.   They're peeping at each other, but I missed Robin's grin. Grams is too slow.


----------



## bluebreezes

Congratulations, Ina!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Adorable Ina, congrats!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Butterfly

Awwwww!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Carla

So cute, they each have a window, hahaha.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## fureverywhere

AWWWWW I just watched the one with cat and baby. My tom cat Jaime slept in my son's crib. All was fun and love until those bitty hands gripped his tail. Needless to say Jaime slept far away for quite some time afterwards


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

It looks like those baby swans have their own little  private yacht.


----------



## SeaBreeze

20 year old adopted cat finds love in her new home.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Baby donkeys.


----------



## IKE

SeaBreeze said:


> Baby donkeys.



I guess they're kinda just like people......cute when they are babies but some can grow up to be 'Real Jackasses.'


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne

SeaBreeze said:


>


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Butterfly

SeaBreeze said:


>



Too cute.  I didn't know they carried their young like that.


----------



## RubyK

Great photos. Kids and pets are the best models.


----------



## SeaBreeze

2 day old zebra


----------



## Myquest55

You got me - awwwwwwwww!  Totally cute and a great way to start the day!


----------



## AprilT

This thread never gets old, just lovely.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Shalimar

Froggies!


----------



## Warrigal

Seven pups taken by a professional photographer.
How did he manage to line them up like this?



His name is Ken Drake and he lives in Brisbane.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-02-...tographer-ken-drake/8292628?section=good-news


----------



## Silver

Awwwwwwwwwhhhhhh :love_heart:


----------



## AprilT

This is my sort of heaven, what great shots, love em such beautiful brown and black coats.


----------



## Butterfly

I am very partial to black doggies!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Adorable Warri, they all look like little angels, I'd have to give each one of them a treat and kiss on the head.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Chinchillas and their round behinds.


----------



## Shalimar

Such sweet puppies, and adorable chinchilla. A friend of mine had a pet chinchilla which he named Cyril. Loll.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Happy baby with mama.


----------



## RadishRose

Ok, you all got to me.... AWWWwwwwwwww


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Love them all. Poor mama is trying to nap. I remember that feeling well. lol


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruth n Jersey

What a sweet little guy or maybe gal.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose

Sea, the puppies napping with the baby are beyond cute!

Marie, I love that Polish fable about ***** willows!

Thanks, both.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hauntedtexan

*Gotta Love This Cat Breed*





And here is my baby girl chasing a cheetah on the TV (that's a 60" tv so you can see how big she is)


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

The markings on those cats are beautiful. Great video.That poor cat watching the TV is going to go crazy.


----------



## debodun

Oh, yeah. That cat looks like the one I lost in January.


----------



## twinkles

awwwwwwwwwwwdorable


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Temperance

I most certainly can, awww.  So sweet.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Total contentment. Sweetest little thing.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Baby Warthog


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

AWWWWWWW, big time!


----------



## Temperance

Just too cute!


----------



## Shalimar

SeaBreeze said:


>


So adorable.


----------



## Shalimar

SeaBreeze said:


> Baby Warthog


Lulz.


----------



## Pattypan

Hands down this is the best thread on the world wide web!!

Jim, I've always liked non-human animals better than people too.  All of them. Even raccoons.  Here's why...

"Animals don't behave like men. If they have to fight, they fight; and if they have to kill they kill. But they don't sit down and set their wits to work to devise ways of spoiling other creatures lives and hurting them. They have dignity and animality."

Richard Adams, Watership Down


----------



## Falcon

It amazes me how such a cute little baby warthog  can grow up to adulthood  to be so ugly !


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

So tiny and colored just like the chipmunks we have running around here.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Awwwwwww....how sweet.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruth n Jersey

We are overrun with deer in New Jersey. Can't grow as much as a scrawny daisy without covering it up, but when I see them come through our property, especially the little fawns my heart melts. They make my day.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## HiDesertHal

Since We have 11 pets, I'll just say Aw.

2 Canines
2 Felines
2 Avians
5 Reptilians

HiDesertHal


----------



## HiDesertHal

Look at the HANDS on that Tiger!

(The International Zoological Society does not refer to the hands and feet of Big Cats as "Paws"...they're officially called "Hands" and "Feet".)

HDH


----------



## HiDesertHal

Ugly in _our _eyes, yes...but not to each other!

HDH


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Butterfly

The bulldog looks disapproving!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Yes, that dog is not happy. Probably thinking she loves the kitten more than him. Cute photo.


----------



## SeaBreeze

For me that was more of an awww for feeling sorry for the doggie.


----------



## SeaBreeze

cute babies having fun


----------



## RadishRose

Triple-Awwww, SB! I love them. Thanks.


----------



## Temperance

So very cute, thank you SeaBreeze.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## HiDesertHal

I'll say aww

Hal


----------



## rgp

I'm not really a warm & fuzzy sort'a guy but.........some of those are just damn cute.

   oops...forgot to say thanks for posting.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

So adorable.


----------



## Smiling Jane

Pappy, thanks for reviving this thread. There's some great stuff here.

Not feeling too sorry for the bulldog above. The kitten is unlikely to slobber on her.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Temperance

Awwww to all.  Thank you for sharing.  One is cuter than the other.  Too sweet.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Smiling Jane

Those two really do look like little marshmallows, if marshmallows could climb curtains.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## HiDesertHal

Here's your biggest Awww of all!

Hal


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher

^^ adorable, SB!  :heart: I want to grab that little guy and take him home.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

Double Awwww!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher

This mama cat won't stop hugging her only baby.  Sweet story with pics.

http://www.lovemeow.com/cat-mama-an...he-cant-stop-hugging-her-baby-2541103603.html


----------



## JimW

One of our dogs Dex when we first brought him home, about 8 weeks old.


----------



## Falcon

Hi  Dex!   You good doggie.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne

Awww..how sweet they all are!:sentimental:


----------



## twinkles

all pictures are adorable-awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## rgp

OK, I admit it...I'm not normally a warm & fuzzy sort of guy....but those are ALL just too damn cute...so much so, it is hard to have a favorite. Although I do prefer the candid ones over those that are posed.

To the OP....Thanks for starting, and thanks to all that posted & might continue to do so.


----------



## Keesha

I thought I awwww’ed this thread already. It’s so darn cute.


----------



## CeeCee

Back on track....


----------



## Keesha

Awwww thank you CeeCee :thankyou1:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## rgp

SeaBreeze said:


>




   That's gotta be Mom....no body else would put up with that....LOL !!!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

Maybe more of a wow than an awww-


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## rgp

That little [now large] hippo has had this town a buzz since she was born.....The zoo needed the the good PR , after the IMO unnecessary shooting of the gorilla some months before.


----------



## Lara

Awww...


----------



## Ferocious

CeeCee said:


> Back on track....
> 
> 
> View attachment 52152




Urrrgh, you've just trumped Kitty.......


----------



## moviequeen1

All these pictures are awwww and BFF's


----------



## Keesha

Lara said:


> Awww...



Awwwww so very cute.


----------



## Lara

I was wondering if everyone would realize that it was cupholders in a car console between seats. 

It's funny what some cats can fit themselves into :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Lol Lara, I didn't realize that what it was, was wondering about that.  Adorable kitty in a cozy nest.


----------



## Keesha

Lara said:


> I was wondering if everyone would realize that it was cupholders in a car console between seats.
> 
> It's funny what some cats can fit themselves into :love_heart:


I recognized it as that right away. That’s what made it extra adorable. 
So cute. 
They all are.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

I can't NOT say Awwww at these!  :love_heart:


----------



## rgp

SeaBreeze said:


>




He is a cute little guy.............


----------



## Warrigal

Does this qualify as aaaw?






http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-07-15/wildlife-flocks-to-man-made-hollows-on-gold-coast/9958486


----------



## Warrigal

What about this one?


----------



## applecruncher

Bunny is adorable.


----------



## Warrigal

Love on the farm.


----------



## Warrigal

The Apprentice


----------



## Warrigal

Quarter time huddle at the footie


----------



## Lara

awwww....


----------



## Warrigal

Will this do? Those eyes!!


----------



## Butterfly

SeaBreeze said:


>



I just saw this and had to look up hippos online after watching the baby in the water.  I had no idea they can hold their breath for 5 minutes, and that they sleep submerged and they naturally float to the top when they need to breathe and then float back down, all without waking up!  Also very interesting to learn that the animal they are biologically most closely related to is the WHALE!


----------



## rgp

Warrigal said:


> Will this do? Those eyes!!




yeah...it's the eyes!


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## RadishRose

Big bunch of Awww's. I love this thread.


----------



## applecruncher

Would love to cuddle those little bear cubs :love_heart:, BUT.....nah.
Watch out for those Mama Bears!!!!   mg1:  Come near their babies, you're dead.

Look at hands/nails on the raccoons. Easy for those buggers to pry trash cans and dumpsters open.


----------



## applecruncher

Was this Mary's Little Lamb?  Fleece white as snow...


----------



## Lara

How sweet it is.....


----------



## AZ Jim

*AWWWWWWWWWWW Best thread ever....*


----------



## Warrigal

Some will say Aawww and some will say Eewww.

This is a new species of Peacock Spider






For those who say the former, here is video of this little critter doing his mating dance.


http://www.abc.net.au/news/science/2018-07-21/new-peacock-spiders-discovered/10007422


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## RadishRose

Awwwwww!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Falcon

Mary  had a little  lamb

who's  fleece  was  black as  soot.

On  Mary's  clean  white  bedspread

His  sooty foot  he  put.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ruth n Jersey

All so sweet. I'm not so keen on that spider though.


----------



## Warrigal

Ruth n Jersey said:


> All so sweet. I'm not so keen on that spider though.



I apologise for that post and won't do it again.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Ruth n Jersey

These photos just keep getting better and better.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## RadishRose

These are ALL Awwwwright! :love_heart:


----------



## Keesha

Hotdog!


----------



## Keesha

Nighty night. Awwwwwwww!


----------



## Falcon

Keesha,  That little doggie  (In the  hot dog  bun)  looks just like my little  Dino.


----------



## Keesha

Falcon said:


> Keesha,  That little doggie  (In the  hot dog  bun)  looks just like my little  Dino.



Your Dino dog must be the cutest little wiener dog in the world Falcon.
Its adorable. :clap:


----------



## AprilT

Still remains one of my favorite threads.

Awwwwwwww!


----------



## Warrigal

This is not a mouse. It is a sugar glider, the marsupial equivalent of a flying squirrel.







I think it is adorable.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hearlady

Babies and puppies! You can't go wrong with that!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## AprilT

:lol: @ doggie in bathrobe.  Loving it all.


----------



## SeaBreeze

White-faced fawn (rejected by mother).  Such a sweet boy!


----------



## twinkles

what cuties---awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## RadishRose

Awww, is he being cared for?


----------



## Elsie

Beautiful.


----------



## SeaBreeze

RadishRose said:


> Awww, is he being cared for?



Rose, I just looked it up and sorry to say he died at a young age.   When I posted the picture of him, I understood he was being cared for by people on a farm, so I thought he was alive and well, the story was from 2015.  Story HERE.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## toffee

like the word awwwww used a lot ' explains all in one syllable...….


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

That is SO awwwwww! What beauties, both.


----------



## Lara

^^^ Post#316...I'm saving that one SeaBreeze! That little one was amazing!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Warrigal

Hoping this qualifies as a Awww moment.
A group of cows kissing a dog.
I love the expression on his face.


----------



## Shalimar

So cute.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Transporting newborns from the high pastures to the plains, who cannot make it on their own, stops are made for feedings with moms.


----------



## Keesha

Awwwwwwwee! 
Oh Seabreeze. That is so darn cute. I want to scoop some pictures from this thread and create my own calendar. 
I think I can legally do that as long as I’m not selling. I wonder if I can .
You find the cutest pictures and what a story. Donkey hero’s :clap:


----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 54458


Oh RaddishRose! 
Awwwwwww ...... (melt)


----------



## Butterfly

Warrigal said:


> Hoping this qualifies as a Awww moment.
> A group of cows kissing a dog.
> I love the expression on his face.



That's the world famous pittie smile!  I see it everyday from my Bonnie -- it steals your heart.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

Awwww-worthy, SB!


----------



## Lara

Awwwwwwww.....youtube


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lara

The Season of Awww...


----------



## RadishRose

Oh my, holding tears in. What a sweet video!   Thanks, Lara. :love_heart:


----------



## Warrigal




----------



## RadishRose

Triple Awww


----------



## Elsie

How sweet, 2 dogs adopted a kitty.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher

I love baby elephants!


----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Lara




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

applecruncher said:


> I love baby elephants!



Baby Elephant Walk song :lemo:


----------



## RadishRose

Is that a puppy or an otter... LOL I can't tell. Wait, the leg indicates puppy so: Awwwww!


----------



## RadishRose

How wonderful those elephants are! I remember that song, too! Thanks


----------



## SeaBreeze

Mine was a baby bunny Rose, I sometimes do a silly dance to that song around the house. :topsy_turvy:


----------



## Aneeda72

Awwww


----------



## RadishRose

SeaBreeze said:


> Mine was a baby bunny Rose, I sometimes do a silly dance to that song around the house. :topsy_turvy:



A Bunny! I can't tell a puppy from an otter or a bunny. I better get new glasses!


----------



## Lara

Beagle and Goose...an unlikely friendship...


----------



## Lara

"I Love You Piggy", says the baby goat


----------



## RadishRose

Lara, these are adorable!


----------



## SeaBreeze

I love that mellow smiling little baby goat Lara, thanks for posting!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne

Saw this and just had to post it~


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Beccaboo

Baby pets are adorable, but babies in general and those cheeks that are screaming to be squeezed are soooooo cute. I miss those days of having little ones in my house. Maybe one of my 3 children(families) soon will be bringing me a grandchild with those cheeks.


----------



## Keesha

SeaBreeze said:


>


You’re killin’ me here Seabreeze. This is cute overload all in one little bunny pic. Awwwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes

I get a kick out of this picture. My Granddaughter and her doggie posing for a picture when we were in Wildwood N.J. on the boardwalk. They were dressed as gangsters.


----------



## rgp

A cute picture for sure.......I like to see kids and their pets.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Love this one, worth the repeat.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes

My 2 Grandsons made this for me years ago. I watched them everyday and I always told them they had stolen my heart. So they made this of themselves when they were young and sent it to me. Of course now they are all grown up. The oldest boy just graduated college and the younger boy will graduate in 2 yrs. I still treasure this picture.


----------



## Ruthanne

​


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## charry

my little grandson (munchkin) ....


----------



## Ruthanne

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=576602859536924


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne

deleted


----------



## Pecos

Wow, what a thread!!


----------



## applecruncher

@Pecos 

We consider this thread to be sacred.  ♥


----------



## Ruthanne

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=477852153059528


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Keesha

SeaBreeze said:


>


Awwwwwwwww.........


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Baby Otters





















https://www.boredpanda.com/cute-baby-sea-otters/


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ladybj

A BIG  AWWWWWWWWWWW..... so precious!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Baby otter.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

If that isn't the sweetest little thing.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

Cute little patient.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=536192923909906


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze

Baby porcupine


----------



## Butterfly

Are those quills sharp when they are little, I wonder?


----------



## SeaBreeze

@Butterfly  They say the babies are born with soft quills that harden in a few days, but they are not ready to survive on their own until they are a couple of months old....I imagine that's when the quills are sharp enough for protection.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS

This here is the cute thread. Things that make you go awwww!!
This little baby is doing the trick today...


----------



## hollydolly

I don't like cats but that's very cute ^^^^


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lashann

That's adorable!  Reminds me of the Anne Geddes baby prints that I used to see in gift shops etc


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Keesha




----------



## sadie123

Ahhh


----------



## Keesha




----------



## MarciKS

LOL! You guys should see how this looks in my alerts. All I see is a page full of Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww's where everyone reacted. LOL!!


----------



## Gary O'

Little beings touch this ol' geezer's heart

Baby Grands are no exception;







The other small beings take a portion of my heart

Like Zippy here....saying g'bye when we moved to town;




Hope to him later this spring (Goldens are fat little lazy winter sleepers)


----------



## applecruncher

@MarciKS
We have a  long "Can we say aaawww?" Thread. 

You might want to take a look:

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/can-we-say-awww.12650/page-9


----------



## MarciKS

I always screw up and start threads we already have. I seriously need to just go back to lurking.


----------



## jujube

Babies. Puppies.  Extra points if it's babies AND puppies.


----------



## Gary O'

MarciKS said:


> I always screw up and start threads we already have. I'm sorry.


No worries
It's done all the time

It's a busy place


----------



## applecruncher

Ditto what Gary O' said.   But our "aww" thread is sacred.


----------



## RadishRose

MarciKS said:


> I always screw up and start threads we already have. I seriously need to just go back to lurking.


Nah, stick around.


----------



## Wren




----------



## In The Sticks

MarciKS said:


> I always screw up and start threads we already have. I seriously need to just go back to lurking.


Last time I said "I seriously need to just go back to lurking," things didn't turn out so well for me.

I do recall saying "Awwwwwwww" though.  It was worth it.


----------



## Ruthanne

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1477685382413546


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Mister E

Pardon my higgorance , but how do you post pictures on here ?


----------



## Keesha

Mister E said:


> Pardon my higgorance , but how do you post pictures on here ?


Right underneath your post on the left hand side is an ‘attach files’ button. Hit that and it opens up your photo library. Pick picture and post.


----------



## Mister E

Muchas gracias , I'll give that a try .


----------



## Mister E

OK , that worked . Thanks a lot


----------



## Keesha

Mister E said:


> OK , that worked . Thanks a lot


Oh! Then you have the option of posting like you did, using thumb print or full image.
You’re welcome.


----------



## Pink Biz

*These quadruplets are sooo darn cute and want quarantine to be finished!




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158195060361670
		


*


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> *These quadruplets are sooo darn cute and want quarantine to be finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158195060361670
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is the cutest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## SeaBreeze

MarciKS said:


> I always screw up and start threads we already have. I seriously need to just go back to lurking.


@MarciKS   Don't be silly, your thread is great, thanks for starting it!  We can't have enough cuteness and things that make us go awwwwww.  I just merged your newer thread with the old one.


----------



## MarciKS

SeaBreeze said:


> @MarciKS   Don't be silly, your thread is great, thanks for starting it!  We can't have enough cuteness and things that make us go awwwwww.  I just merged your newer thread with the old one.


Thanks. You're a peach!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Keesha

SeaBreeze said:


> @MarciKS   Don't be silly, your thread is great, thanks for starting it!  We can't have enough cuteness and things that make us go awwwwww.  I just merged your newer thread with the old one.


Awwwwwwww...! She’s right. We can’t get enough super cuteness.


----------



## MarciKS

How I feel today.


----------



## RadishRose

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2614491888831782


----------



## MarciKS

OMG! Cat donuts!!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

RadishRose said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2614491888831782


*So precious and lovely!*


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> *So precious and lovely!*


How I would love to hold her, even if just for a little while.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Keesha




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat

SeaBreeze said:


>


Yes, they are.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Not mine...but they're so cute.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pecos

RadishRose said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2614491888831782


Oh that is just beautiful.


----------



## Ceege

All so cute and definitely worthy of many awwwwwwwwwws


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Vako




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## muffin

Awwwwwwww so adorably cute


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## muffin




----------



## Butterfly

RadishRose said:


>



Looke like something out of the cat version of Playboy -- "Playcat" maybe?


----------



## MarciKS

Makes me wanna pick him up and snuggle him so bad!!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Keesha




----------



## peppermint

Catraoine said:


> View attachment 15525One of my very precious granddaughters Willow Rose.


My Mother's name was Rose....I love that name....She did give me "Rose" when I made my Confirmation....But I don't go by that name....
The little girl is adorable...♥


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Ruthanne

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=355340958784320


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## OneEyedDiva

What little ladies they are.


----------



## Treacle

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwh (ad infinitum ) So beautiful


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## peppermint

OneEyedDiva said:


> What little ladies they are.
> View attachment 113339
> 
> View attachment 113341


Precious little girls....♥


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## OneEyedDiva

RadishRose said:


>


OMGoodness! One of the cutest baby animals I've ever seen!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

Baby deer and baby bobcat were wildfire rescues, had to share a space because there was no more room.


----------



## Ruthanne

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=681328795754863


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ruthanne said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=681328795754863


Awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Ruthanne

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158524410356692


----------



## Pink Biz

Ruthanne said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=681328795754863


*Those two need to get a room! *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290785587272790023


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## rgp

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 117476




 I used to have a kitten/cat just like this one. And curious as all hell......into everything. I don't think this one realizes just how big that doggy is .............     

 I think it was that cat that taught me the word cute.....because he just was, cute as could be, just to watch him. I had him for 14 years....he died in November of 2011....still miss him.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

I can't resist this. I think it's cute.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PopsnTuff

SeaBreeze said:


>


Sooooo cute and furry with the little squeaky noise.....Mom was looking out for her


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

I'm melting.....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## peramangkelder

Bichon Frise puppies as far as the eye can see


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Keesha

After bath - before bedtime


----------



## Keesha

Halloween costume


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pecos

peramangkelder said:


> View attachment 122448
> 
> View attachment 122449
> Bichon Frise puppies as far as the eye can see


Our youngest puppy, Daisy, is from the breeder outside of Atlanta (Donna Jones) whose puppies are shown in the top picture. Daisy certainly has some relatives hanging on that clothesline.

The second photo is a group of puppies from a well-known breeder (Lilly White Bichons by Janet J) outside Ashville, NC. Our oldest Bichon, Lilly, was one of her puppies.

I was pleasantly surprised to see these two photos posted here.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Treacle

Awww can't I have them? Well you did post can't we say awww. Beautiful pictures, doesn't it show the beauty in life. When we have been  overdosed with Covid news perhaps it's a good place to look at what beautiful young animals are around us  in life and lift our spirits. Just a thought ☺


----------



## RadishRose

Treacle said:


> Awww can't I have them? Well you did post can't we say awww. Beautiful pictures, doesn't it show the beauty in life. When we have been  overdosed with Covid news perhaps it's a good place to look at what beautiful young animals are around us  in life and lift our spirits. Just a thought ☺


That's a great thought!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Keesha

Cute. Gorgeous bathroom! ❤
Now does this cat look high or what?


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## OneEyedDiva

@Keesha That cat looks hungry!  LOL  @Lewkat  Yeah...I can see that puppy as a Chewbacca/ET hybrid. It doesn't even look real. 
@RadishRose OMG..that bunny is so sweet and cute! Genius idea the owner had...makes it even cuter.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Keesha

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 130678


Now that put a huge smile on my face.
I suppose human babies can be considered super adorable   Lol


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze

Fell asleep on vet's feet while he was talking to owners.


----------



## wcwbf

i'm all Aaaawed out!!  that was my exercise for the day!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

This kitten is just too cute.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## wcwbf

now THIS is a cold blooded killer in the making!!

BTW... that's a Doberman Pincer!

https://i.pinimg.com/564x/17/e0/14/17e0149cb4cf6f8a6f95dd6bb51b1eab.jpg


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pink Biz

*I don't know what these are, but I want one!

*


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> *I don't know what these are, but I want one!
> 
> View attachment 141741*


Alaskan Malamutes?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Mama bear has a hard job, but makes it with all her babies.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I'm glad nobody was in such a rush that they hit one of those babies!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

These little cuties remind me our Audra (bottom) when she was a kitten. She's been gone for over 25 years.


----------



## chic

SeaBreeze said:


> Mama bear has a hard job, but makes it with all her babies.


That was adorable.


----------



## Keesha

A two for one deal ...


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruth n Jersey

@SeaBreeze , I was so nervous watching that mother bear with her cubs. I thought she was fighting a losing battle.  I'm glad the people in the cars were patient enough to let her get  the cubs safely across. 
In this day and age you never know what people will do.


----------



## ProTruckDriver

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I'm glad the people in the cars were patient enough to let her get the cubs safely across.


I don't believe they had a choice of coarse I may be wrong. Did you see at the end of the video the Police car. He probably had his emergency lights on to stop the traffic. Like I said, I may be wrong, we didn't see the emergency lights.


----------



## SetWave

"The cutest thief was rewarded after he continued to steal a purple unicorn from a Dollar General. 
The business in Kenansville, North Carolina, called animal control on Sisu, a large male stray dog, because of his repeated thievery. He had come to the store five times to steal the same stuffed unicorn. 
However, instead of being left empty-handed, the Duplin County Animal Control officer who went to pick him up ended up buying the toy for Sisu instead. 
The department posted pictures on social media Monday of him cuddling his coveted treasure at the county animal shelter, and his story quickly went viral."


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JustBonee

Too cute ...  and he has found a forever home


SetWave said:


> View attachment 157406
> 
> "The cutest thief was rewarded after he continued to steal a purple unicorn from a Dollar General.
> The business in Kenansville, North Carolina, called animal control on Sisu, a large male stray dog, because of his repeated thievery. He had come to the store five times to steal the same stuffed unicorn.
> However, instead of being left empty-handed, the Duplin County Animal Control officer who went to pick him up ended up buying the toy for Sisu instead.
> The department posted pictures on social media Monday of him cuddling his coveted treasure at the county animal shelter, and his story quickly went viral."



.


----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Pink Biz

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10220272141379994


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## horseless carriage

I love you, I do, I really, really do.


Ugh! Dog's breath!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Couldn't copy tic toc video, but here's the link.

https://www.sunnyskyz.com/happy-vid...s-Baby-039-s-Reaction-To-His-Birthday-Present


----------



## Aunt Marg

SeaBreeze said:


> Couldn't copy tic toc video, but here's the link.
> 
> https://www.sunnyskyz.com/happy-vid...s-Baby-039-s-Reaction-To-His-Birthday-Present


OMG, is that ever the sweetest thing! 

I don't know which I love more, the cute little baby and laugh, or that cute loveable puppy!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Marg

SeaBreeze said:


>


Now that's what I call a catnap!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## chic

What is it about baby animals?


----------



## horseless carriage

chic said:


> What is it about baby animals?
> 
> View attachment 167268


There are deep psychological reasons why humans find babies of all species so cute. Scientists believe that the powerful nurturing instinct we have for our own children spills over into an affection for anything that even loosely resembles them.

Forever in my dreams.

Where your heart on your................back?

Listen kid, a self respecting cat can only take so much!


----------



## Serenity4321

Nothing is more precious than a child's  innocence and sweet smiles 

edit...Just saw the animal pictures..they are precious too


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## OneEyedDiva

SeaBreeze said:


>


WTHeck is that? It's what I call ugly-cute!


----------



## SeaBreeze

OneEyedDiva said:


> WTHeck is that? It's what I call ugly-cute!


Baby llama.


----------



## horseless carriage

Cocker Spaniel ears make for a great duvet.



Wrap-around-love.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 164806


----------



## PamfromTx

SeaBreeze said:


> Mama bear has a hard job, but makes it with all her babies.


Baby bears are so precious!


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## OneEyedDiva

SeaBreeze said:


>


This baby llama puts a smile on my face. He really* is* cute!   Where did you encounter it?


----------



## SeaBreeze

OneEyedDiva said:


> This baby llama puts a smile on my face. He really* is* cute!   Where did you encounter it?


Just a cute picture I came across online.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

SeaBreeze said:


> Just a cute picture I came across online.


Oh okay. Thank you.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Smart little one there.


----------



## Mike

Priceless reaction, SeaBreeze, he must have thought it was water.

Mike.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Just *too* cute!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

Brought a tear when I just saw this.



> "Our son, Peyton, has wanted a pug for the past 6-7 years, but with his Autism, ADHD, and Oppositional Defiant Disorder diagnoses, we knew we had some work to do before giving him a responsibility that big.
> 
> He's been working so hard in school, therapy, and at home and the amount of love he has for all living creatures showed us it was time.
> 
> One day, when he was at school, we drove 2 hours away to pick up his puppy. Because he's rescued countless wild animals in the past, we told him it was a bunny our dog had caught. He knows Mommy doesn't do well with wild critters, so he was more than happy to help.
> 
> You can see his restraint and gentleness when the box is lifted and hear the sheer gratitude in his voice."


----------



## Ceege

SeaBreeze said:


> Brought a tear when I just saw this.


I'm crying. too.    Happy tears.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## OneEyedDiva

This is so sweet.  A previously adopted cat takes kitten left outside under his wing. Love Meow has some heartwarming, cute kitten/cat stories. Photos included:
https://www.lovemeow.com/amp/kitten-yard-taken-cat-building-2656484202


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## SmoothSeas

just way too precious...


​


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## chic




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SmoothSeas

too cute...


----------



## Shalimar

*Just adorable.*


----------



## Pink Biz

The Pygmy Titi, smallest monkey on earth.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Two future heartbreakers.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 241555


Pink Biz, the pygmy Titi and whatever this is (squirrel ?) are *so* cute!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Watch these videos...one of the cutest little fur balls I've ever seen.  It's like a cat amusement park in that room!






More Pinky


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/68744369907/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Murrmurr

Li'l K is crawling



Still no hair (to speak of), tho.


----------



## mrstime

Awwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 248285


Is that a real kitten?! It's so cute and with an unusual color, that it doesn't seem real ! It's like a cute cuddly toy.


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## wcwbf

OneEyedDiva said:


> View attachment 249291


that is one BEAUTIFUL little girl!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

This is my little great grand niece. I can't believe how big she's gotten.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

wcwbf said:


> that is one BEAUTIFUL little girl!!


She is. It's a picture one of my FB friends posted. I don't think the child is related to her...she posts pictures of cute children a lot.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

My son when he was about 6 months old.


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Nemo2

Pappy said:


> View attachment 255437


----------



## Disgustedman

Not a father here, but glad others are still enjoying having kids. And the proud grandparents too.


----------



## Mike




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------

